# Gallbladder Cleanse



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Americans are probably the most squeaky clean people on earth with their daily showers and deodorants. But inside, they are full of all uncleanness from unhealthy diets. It is estimated that 16 million Americans are afflicted with gallstones. These stones are deposits of cholesterol or calcium combined with bile. Bile or gall is a secretion produced by the liver to emulsify fats so that they can be digested. One possible cause of gallstones is the body's lack of ability to digest certain fatty or processed foods. Sometimes these gallstones pass harmlessly into the intestine, but they can also block up the ducts of the gallbladder. When this happens, the duct contracts in an effort to dislodge the blockage and the result is excruciating pain. To make matters worse, the pain is frequently accompanied by vomiting.

Gallstones is the fifth cause of hospital admission and the third most common surgical procedure. But surgery is not the only answer. Imagine being able to remove these gallstones painlessly, without a knife and without a doctor. If you do the Gallbladder Cleanse, you won't bear the marks of surgery on your body, but you will have the proof that this cleanse works when you see the gallstones released into the toilet.

Common symptoms include chronic gas, belching, pain, bloating, jaundice, headache, bad temper, sluggishness, nerves, or severe pain in right abdomen under rib cage. You may have gallstones even though you have none of these symptoms.

Hydrogenated fats and oils are thought to cause gallstones because they are difficult to digest. Hydrogenated fats and oils are preferred by fast food restaurants and other processed food companies because they can be stored on the shelf for years without going rancid. This lack of spoilage on the shelf is a real advantage for food preparers, but is devastating for those who eat the food. While hydrogenated fats and oils don't easily spoil outside the body, once you ingest them, they turn rancid. And rancid fats are toxic to the body.

The following items also contribute toward gallstone formation:

coffee

chocolate

cola drinks

red meat

preservatives

artificial sweeteners

tobacco

aspirin

salt

alcohol

Purpose of Gallbladder

The gallbladder is a 3-inch long membranous sac attached to the liver. Excess gall, or bile, which comes from the liver, is stored and concentrated in the gallbladder. The purpose of bile is to break fat into microscopic droplets when it comes into the digestive area. When foods cannot be broken down properly for digestion, gallstones may form.

Gallbladder Surgery

We know of a man who complained of severe indigestion. In desperation, he visited his local medical doctor. Upon examining the patient, the doctor found gallstones were causing the pain.

The doctor lost no time in taking care of the problem. He told the patient that his gallbladder must be removed immediately. He was sent directly to the hospital and scheduled for gallbladder surgery. The patient was so weakened by pain that he readily accepted the doctor's advice. Everything happened so quickly that he had no time to go back home and consider alternative solutions.

The patient is now at home recovering from major surgery. It will take many months of rehabilitation for his body to function normally again, if it ever does. He also has a large scar across his abdomen that will be tender for a long time. What are the results of his surgery? He now has no gallbladder and no appendix, which they also took out in the bargain. The operation cost thousands of dollars and weeks of lost work. And that is not the worst of it. Unless this man changes to a more natural diet, his body will continue forming gallstones. They will lodge in the small pocket left from the surgery. All of this pain, suffering and expense might have been avoided if this man had known about the Gallbladder Cleanse. Even when he was in his crisis situation just prior to the surgery, he could have still tried the cleanse.

Removal of the gallbladder is a common operation. If you elect to have this surgery, prices start at $10,000 for the surgery alone. Doctors can go in and remove just the gallstones, but the stones will return. Their solution is to take out the gallbladder. They have been taught that the gallbladder is an unnecessary organ, so why not remove it. Unfortunately, gallbladder surgery does not always solve the problem since stones can still form. Many people who no longer have a gallbladder do this cleanse and pass gallstones.

Incidentally, when doctors take out the gallbladder, which is major surgery, they usually take out the appendix as part of the package deal and you lose two vital organs. Some doctors know about this Gallbladder Cleanse and that it effectively removes gallstones, but doing surgery is just too profitable for them.

Doing the Cleanse

When you do the gallbladder cleanse, you will be performing a bloodless operation. There will be no pain and no scar tissue. The little bit of discomfort you will experience will be well worth it because of the increased health benefits.

The gallbladder cleanse takes 4 days to complete and is simple and inexpensive. Each day for 4 days you drink up to 1 gallon of apple juice and up to 1 gallon of distilled water. You will not feel hungry. The apple juice will give you energy. Take it easy during this time to allow the body to work on cleansing.

This is not the time to do hard physical work. Each morning or evening, do a sal****er flush or an enema to help remove toxins that are being released (see page 17). It is important to take a daily sal****er flush or enema because poisons settle in the rectum and these poisons need to be expelled from the body before they cause problems.

Drinking the Oil

On the evening of the third night when you are tired and ready for bed, drink 1/2 cup of virgin olive oil or cold pressed peanut oil. Don't buy the refined oils sold in supermarkets. Natural foods stores sell unrefined oil. Chill the oil - it tastes better cold and use a straw to sip it. It is better to not let it touch the lips to minimize the unpleasantness of the oil.

Right after taking the 1/2 cup of olive oil, drink 1/4 cup of fresh squeezed lemon juice. Then go directly to bed and lie down on your right side with two pillows under the right hip. The pillows slant the body so that the oil will leave the stomach faster and go down into the duct area and into the gallbladder. As you rest, the oil will be saturating and cleansing the body tissues. It will feel awkward, but this is the most effective position for the oil to do its work in expelling the gallstones. You may change your position after 4 or 5 hours.

Reactions to Cleanse

After drinking the oil and lemon, you may feel like burping or vomiting. You might sip on a little tomato juice. The acid and the salt in the juice help cut the oil. Don't drink more than a tablespoon or so of the tomato juice. You might want to just hold it in your mouth and then spit it out. Sometime during the night, you may vomit or be nauseated. This is caused by the gallbladder ejecting the stones with such force that it shoots the oil back into the stomach. When the oil returns to the stomach, you get sick. You may be able to feel the expulsion of stones. It will not be a sharp pain, just a mild contraction. In all honesty, you may spend a miserable night. But it is only one night of discomfort. Recovery from conventional gallbladder surgery involves many months of pain and suffering as the scar tissue mends.

Rewards from the Cleanse

You will soon have the reward of seeing the gallstones out of your body. These stones will no longer be interfering with normal body functions. Put your mind on how much more dynamic you will feel after the cleanse. Many people report having increased stamina after this cleanse.

We have known about this cleanse for several years, but we did not think we had gallstones, so we saw no need to investigate further. We were surprised to learn that almost every adult who does this cleanse, passes gallstones. Even though we now eat a more natural diet, there were many years when we ate the Standard American Diet. Those gallstones that we passed during the cleanse had been sitting in our body, obstructing the body's natural functions, for many years. We are glad they are now out.

Fourth Day

On the morning after drinking the oil, you will probably want to lie in bed and take it easy. Use the time for prayer and quiet meditation. You might want to watch videos or listen to cassette tapes or read. You won't be in pain. Continue drinking apple juice and distilled water.

Passing the Stones

Sometime during the fourth day you will probably have a bowel movement. Check the toilet water carefully. When you pass gallstones, you should see them floating near the top of the toilet water. You won't feel pain when they are expelled. The oil makes them slick and the lemon juice takes the sharpness out. The stones are soft when they pass. The stones can be the size of tiny pebbles or as large as the end of your thumb. The stones come in different shades of green and may be bright colored and shiny like gemstones. The color comes from the bile. The light colored stones are the newest. Blackish stones are the oldest. Some people say that when they passed their stones, the toilet water looked like balls of bright green grass.

It is exciting to actually see gallstones that were once inside your body. It is rewarding to see them out of your body where they can do you no more harm. Because they are softened, they seem waxy, rather than stony. They may also be coated with fecal matter. You can get a colander or strainer and try fishing the stones out and washing them off. It is not unusual to expel 100 or more gallstones after doing this cleanse. Continue doing daily sal****er flushes or enemas for 2 or 3 more days after you expel the gallstones to help clean out the toxins that are coming into the colon from the cleanse.

After you have passed the gallstones, you will experience increased stamina. Don't pig out on the fifth day. The body has slowed down and it will take 3 or 4 days to rebuild to a normal diet. For 3 or 4 days following the fast, eat plenty of raw fruits and vegetables and drink unsweetened juices to restart the digestive mechanisms. Eat small meals and watch to see if there is pain after eating. If so, go more slowly. Fruits are easiest to digest. On the second day after the cleanse, a simple vegetable soup with plenty of broth is good.

Shopping list for Gallbladder Cleanse - per individual

4 gallons of apple juice

4 gallons of steam distilled water

1/2 c virgin olive oil or cold-pressed peanut oil

3 lemons (or enough to make 1/4 cup lemon juice)

tomato juice - 1 tablespoon

1 straw (optional)

If you do this cleanse in the fall, look for freshly-pressed, raw apple juice in the supermarket. Or, if you have an apple press, you could use freshly made apple juice. Otherwise, bottled, unsweetened apple juice is fine.

Make sure the water is "steam distilled water." Bottled drinking water is not the same. You do not want water with minerals in it.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

id like to try something like that , if it was ever req, but i think id struggle to get through it.

Yeh post up your stuff Pharm.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

You can also cleanse your liverv every morning with a small glass of warm water(has to be warm not hot or cold)and the juice of 1/2-1 lemon,drink this 30 mins before eating.

I found it helped my liver tons when it was playing up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am reading that cleansing book now and the Gallbladder Cleanse is what was on their site. They were saying that most people are walking around with gallstones and it is normal for gallstones to be seen after the cleanse of regular people without gallbladder problems.

They also have a:

Kidney Cleanse

Gallbladder Cleanse

Urinary Tract Cleanse

Intestinal Cleanse

Here is the site if anyone is interested in picking up the book: http://www.cleansingorsurgery.com/


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Good info. but maybe you should swear so much in your articles 



hackskii said:


> Each morning or evening, do a sal****er flush or an enema to help remove toxins that are being released (see page 17). It is important to take a daily sal****er flush or enema because poisons settle in the rectum and these poisons need to be expelled from the body before they cause problems.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Salt water flush not [email protected]


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No problems Mate.

I am curious to see how everything comes out. 

I would do this but 4 days of apple juice would do me in. Well I guess a gallon a day along with a gallon of distilled water would be enough.

I could do this on vacation or something. 

Go ahead and do this pharm and let me know how everything goes....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i never realised it was on such a massive scale. 16 million....wow.

cheers hacks.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Great post Hacks (as always)

My mum has stones would really like to know how this turns out Pharmboy., maybe you could do an online diary noting weight loss and any sides?

Regards

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If your Mom has then then I would for sure give the cleanse a shot for sure.

You could let us know how many she passes.

Have her give it a go.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pharmboy said:


> IThanks for the info and motivation!
> 
> ~pharmboy


Oh, no problems for sure.....

I am interested if anyone does it.....

Thanks for the motivation from you Pharm...........

If any of my friends do the cleanses then I will let each one know.......

Thanks


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres a liver flush I found on another site



> Liver Flush
> 
> This drink will help you regulate your liver function why your on a cycle. I take it before, during and after each cycle and have GREAT results But it does taste pretty bad
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is these co****?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Coar5e


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Of couse it is that. I never use *A r s e*

I was replacing it with all the other curse words and came up blank

Thanks.....

That made me laugh...... Too obvious....Feel stupid now.....


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

Just wondering if there's any science or reasoning in this?

i.e. why should it work? What's the mechanics of it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well the book says that the cleanse removes the toxins, then the lemon helps to take the sharp edges off the stones and the oil lubricates the gallstones so they can pass. I would try this method fist to surgery now wouldnt you?

If you want to buy the book, there is alot of diffrent cleanses in there to try.

I think I might try one for 10 days, the lemon diet its called.

You can purchase the book here: www.cleansingorsurgery.com


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Like the kidney cleanse, will get the book soon, a liver and intestine cleanse would be good once in a while too!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im trying this one:

1/2 lemon (squeezed)

1/10 Tsp. cayenne pepper

1 tsp Pure Organic Maple Syrup

8 Oz. water

Take 6-12 glasses of this and all the water you want in a day.

No Food.

This is done for 10 days.

Well, it is day 1 for me and I am massivly hungry, was weak at the gym and all I can think about right now is food.

No Beer either :boohoo:

This is torture :axe:

They say you will lose about a lb a day and feel great and detox too.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Excellent thread Hackski, I only just found it - how come it's in the womens section


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Gridlock, moved to the proper spot.....


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I reakon I might try the kidney cleanse, it says buy 80-100kg of water melon, sit in the bath for whole day just eating it and passing the water. I have kidney problems in my family so it can't do any harm.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Gridlock said:


> I reakon I might try the kidney cleanse, it says buy 80-100kg of water melon, sit in the bath for whole day just eating it and passing the water. I have kidney problems in my family so it can't do any harm.


Dont know about the bath bit, but in about a months time watermelons on the menu every day.

Do other countries get the white/yellow fleshed watermelons (normally without seeds) they are *SO* nice


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

For those that areinterested here`s the detox I am currently doing in all its gorey detail:eek:  

http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=3241


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> For those that areinterested here`s the detox I am currently doing in all its gorey detail:eek:
> 
> http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=3241


Been reading it, How is it going, day 3 or 4 ??  

Is this from a book, I was thinking of doing a kidney and a liver cleanse after christmas, thoughts??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> For those that areinterested here`s the detox I am currently doing in all its gorey detail:eek:
> 
> http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=3241


WHy Detox? Just eat Organic and you have nothing to cleanse! 

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

SportDr said:


> WHy Detox? Just eat Organic and you have nothing to cleanse!
> 
> SD


Simple really to remove all the build up that has accumillated over the years from bad diet choices drugs alcohol etc etc etc....the colon will get clogged over the years and can carry anything upto 10-14lbs of waste matter encased in all areas of it so I`m shifting it to give better overall health reduce the risk of colon cancer and other related problems that may surface in years to come,dramatically shrink my stomach back to the size it should be(about the size of your fist)and to improve digestion without the need for supplements to help me to do so,you can digest fully through waste matter and mucus that has built up...just like you clean out your engine for better performance..I`m cleaning out my engine for better peformance....



> Been reading it, How is it going, day 3 or 4 ??
> 
> Is this from a book, I was thinking of doing a kidney and a liver cleanse after christmas, thoughts??


Day 4 today.......

It`s a complete kit I got from the states....

I think any detox is a good idea if done right..I just think the colon one is the best one to do first then the others as and when needed.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

(pulled)

Because what I posted was not very PC and was not of benefit.

OSC, hope it makes you feel better and healthier. Good luck. just be careful.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> (pulled)
> 
> Because what I posted was not very PC and was not of benefit.
> 
> OSC, hope it makes you feel better and healthier. Good luck. just be careful.


PM me with what was pulled please. STUFF PC


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

samurai... no

Sorry, it could have been taken as disrespectful and as such I'll not post it. (Trying to change so I can lead by example on here)

I'm actually going to cut all my posting way way way back, mostly posting to answer direct questions asked of me. Why? because I think I've been stepping over my boundries and giving information that is not wanted or needed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh Chef, I want the posts/information.

I have done this detox myself and did lose about 10 lbs and had some athletes foot which went away during the detox.

I liked it and think this would be good to have around incase one was feeling full of it. 

serously, I did like the detox myself.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hackskii

its only a vitamin, fiber and a laxative in it. better would be to use the supps I suggested already and just drink laci lebeu's super dieters tea... that simple and far cheaper. I've used it with several pro wrestlers before stage time and in the past several guys who needed to make weight as well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaa

I have some of that: 30 Tea Bags.

I have tried this once and it did a lot of damage in the toilet the next day.

First use I drank both cups all at once and WOW

I do use psyllium Seed for additional cleansing.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not going to go into it much here but basically psyllium is the worst fiber on the planet IMO, its extremely high in the allergy department and its mucous like effect comes from the body trying to coat it to protect itself from it. I reccomend apple pectin instead, yeah you need a bit more but its effect is far far better. As far as cleansing its not that effect but the pulling of the bile (which is cholesterol) from the system, if your eating zone/diatia style your ldl will plummet and your hdl will skyrocket (this means more hormonal release aka test production) you can also see taking fish oils wich effect this will cause an effect as well. Point being that the first 3 supps + the tea I suggest always for health are what you would use to cleanse if you did anyway, in this case we would use more and switch out normal tea for the Laci's. Follow?

Yeah I'm always telling people never to follow the directions, you need to really dilute that tea big time even cut it with other tea, best is to use it for 3 days straight and mix it with the mint turkey hill diet iced tea and lots of water.

So basically you would use 3 caps of whole food multi, 9 tablets of apple pectin, 12 caps of fish oils and a single dose of the tea spread over the day for 3 days.

I'll leave it at that. People can take my post how they like.

blah blah blah... sorry.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for work.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Well all done and dusted and it was kinda fun in a crazy sort off way.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Chef, if I was using twin labs apple pectin then that is only 3 grams of pectin in my diet.

Is this going to be enough non soluable fiber for my digestive system?

I have read somewhere it takes like 10-15 grams to do the cleansing I was looking for.

Is this too much?

Will it block the absorption of minerals like zinc, copper, iron, calcium and magnesium, if I use more than just the 3 grams?

I guess my question is will (6) 500mg apple pectins (which I now take) be enough to do the cleaning I am looking for?

I know there is no minimum daily requirements on this.

Or should I bump it up for lets say a week then go back to maintenance dose?

I am asking because apple pectin is mostly soluable fiber and has some nonsoluable fiber but for intestinal cleaning I am not sure that this is enough as I am dieting right now and dont feel I am getting the fiber I am looking for (dieting).

*Help Chef!*


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

depends on your fiber intake in the food... so if your fasting and using the pectin tablets/caps you would need up to 24 a day, but if you are eating a fiber vegetable or fruit each of your six meals then 3 to 6 is all that is needed. follow?

yeah too much fiber interferes with mineral absorbtion, on the other hand if you are taking whole food vits and eat veges/fruit you will have more than 10 times what a normal person gets on their pathetic diets they follow 9including most bodybuilders)

as far as cleaning, that you are looking for, stop thinking new age quackery and start thinking bilogy and science... in other words you need to clean daily via eating clean and food and just eating clean with clear the system even after years of abuse in only a few days, the tea is the secret in truth. (you should know that from having used it) ever notice how your bowels go black from the tea or even the detox, thats bile production not clearing of toxins... its the bile that creates cholseterol and in effect testosterone... so getting it going (apple pectin does this and fish oils) will make your system center better. Follow?

cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do follow, with a good diet there is no need to detox.

I was wondering why it was so dark.

I thought this process was the cleaning out of the older stuff in the colon not bile production not clearing of toxins.

I need more information on this.

I did notice my skin was much better (clearer) after the detox. I could not do it fully.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah the colon usually doesn't have as much junk in it as peopl think or as claimed unless you live on junk and never eat fiber at all.

skin should get better (again think hormonal due to bile/cholesterol production and cleaning)

ect ect


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Chef, can you please elaborate on the subject of bile and cholesterol and its impact on testosterone production?

I dont doubt you and I do notice post cycle my nuts come back faster using the fish oils and apple pectin but I want to understand the mechinism for all of this.

Would raising the HDL's by itself raise testosterone?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

ok cholesterol is pulled from the body each pass and becomes bile in the intestines... then its either taken away by soluable fiber like apple pectin or is reabsorbed. So if you remove it the body makes more, if not it makes more anyway. LOL Now the more you train with weights and keep insulin in check the more HDL you produce, so if you get the body to remove the old cholesterol with apple pectin you remove the lower level ldls and replace it all with higher HDL's... so what does this do? Well testeosterone is made from HDL cholesterols, so if you have higher hdl's you produce more natural test (even on gear!) ever notice when on gear you produce more LDL's and your test goes lower? Well if you can get rid of that LDL better and let the body make a higher ratio of HDL's you will have a higher test count and better recovery.

Follow?

this is why I'm always telling you guys diet matters more than you think, also that you can recover faster than people think, also that with the right diet and supps you can keep your natural test from shutting down as fast as people assume, ect ect ect

most gear and bodybuilding based diets and training plus routines and other crap is a guess. If they used science they would find out... there is a center.. meaning that certain diets are better for everyone than others. So that adage oh I'm different and crap like that doesn't hold water.

Start from the center... diet/supps/training/lifestyle/gear ect ect and you will get results, then make very very small changes from there to improve it. you will find 99% of the time its bareley away from center.

Ok sorry about the rant. 

so in answer... raising HDL's alone would not, lowering LDL's and Raising HDL's in ratio would. BUT many people lower their LDL's through soy which in th eend lowers total cholesterol, thats bad because you need the total cholesterol to be high and the HDL to LDL ratio better to get higher test results. So to do this... we eat... Butter. (notice how I say two fats are the best? butter and olive oil. They are the primary performance fats after taking your fish oils.)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Son of a biscuit!

That is one impressive post.

Wow Chef, you out did your self.

I am speechless and very thankful.

I knew that low cholesterol diets resulted in low testosterone levels.

I also knew that Testosterone as well as Estradiol, Estrone, Estriol and Progesterone are all manufactured from cholesterol.

I also knew that AAS (gear) hammers your cholesterol levels HDL (lower), LDL (raise), and Triglycerides (raise), but I didn't see the relationship between all this and the gear.

Maybe some kind of negative feedback loop.

My Gosh, this is very informative and very thought provoking.

Ok, I got you now. I have a good question. LOL (another).

Should one take more Apple Pectin and Fish Oils during dieting and during use of gear?

I bet the answer is yes!

I know you recommend 12 fish oils a day and so do I, but would taking more than 6 apple pectin a day be more beneficial?

If so what would be the most one would take if one was going to up the apple pectin (hypothetically thinking) if the diet was not sound?

Can too much apple pectin be counterproductive, (without the blocking of mineral absorption)?

Sorry, I don't want to put you on the spot and your last post was awesome.

From a hypothetical standpoint (not giving any guidelines towards nutrition allowances) which amount of apple pectin would be best for someone doing a cycle to keep his cholesterol in check?

If you can't say in a public forum you can PM me.

Sorry for all the questions but this is mostly for my learning.

I know you cant answer these without some liability so please PM me.

I know all people are diffrent but I just want to know.

Again, excellant post.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll touch on the answer...

as far as apple pectin I usually say in my books what can be taken to cheive the best result for the money aka 3 to 6 tablets... But for gear usage I'd actually use up to 12, only problem is it limits your food intake (filling and in some cases bloating) so for bulking it limits you (as I've said before there is an ideal range for gains and above that it compromises health and as such you loose back to what you would have gained having done it slow to begin with... in other words, small steps and slow is better)

now for dieting the 12 or so is about max before irratable bowel can happen, some can tolerate a tad more other a bit less. but part of the trick is to use enzymes to make sure you digest more of you food so that you don't feel as full and let the fiber keep you full.

downsides... at 12 tabs a day you have massive ****s... yeah I'm serious and as well you need to almost double your water intake.

so If I ate really crappy and wanted to diet still I'd take 2 caps/tabs a day about 1 hour after the small meals.

for gear i'd stay at the 6 a day unless I was ballsy enough to admit slow gains are better and then I'd use up to 12 if need be only.

ok messed up writing for me today LOL

cheers!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*One last question regarding cholesterol.*

Thanks again for the above post, I get the picture.

Would other things that lower cholesterol like garlic, niacin, cinnamon, Red Rice Yeast, have a beneficial effect on higher conversion of testosterone production?

I know none of these are a soluable fiber but i just have to ask


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hackskii ... now you are thinking wholistic/synergistic the answer is yes, but not enough to measure for most (the too fast results needed crowd)... its long term steadiness that they affect (or is that effect?) as in stabalility (this also effects mental zone as well as you don't go from rage to depression) So, when you see all those spices and herbs I put into my meal plans, now you know why.

next area for you... take a gander at... what are the benefits of vinegar(s) on health and in this case testosterone levels.

OK Think... the whole person and the interdependance of its parts/systems.

cheers


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok chef what about the use of evening primrose oil to lower ldl levels when on cycles...is this true or false?

If true does it have an effect when not on a cycle and would this also help in raising test levels through lower ldl levels?

I use vinegar(apple cider) as a protein digestant..

Its also supposed to be good at releiving arthritis and packed full of vits/mins

So could it help overall test levels due to its acid/alkaline balancing actions it has on the body?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> niacin,


Aint niacin also good for naturally raising Gh levels on a night??????


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Ok chef what about the use of evening primrose oil to lower ldl levels when on cycles...is this true or false?
> 
> If true does it have an effect when not on a cycle and would this also help in raising test levels through lower ldl levels?
> 
> ...


1) eveing primrose oil is almost null in males (barely effects LDL in malkes), fish oils are over 1,000 times more powerful for the desired effects in this case.

2) apple cider vinegar is good, but its neutral to protein digestion, (hence we use it as a preservative)

3) you were closer on this one (from my point of view) not the vits but its effects on arthritis is what we are after (in this case inflamation)

4) nope, has almost no effect on alkaline/acidic levels (only in the stoach and very slight temp at the levels we would use)

5) if niacin levels are low yeah it will help, but additional above normal will have no effect (for a woman it will increase4 genital sensitivity though to improve orgasms)


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

oops forgot to add

IMO


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mg: Bump for later read. I love this board.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Americans are probably the most squeaky clean people on earth with their daily showers and deodorants. But inside, they are full of all uncleanness from unhealthy diets. It is estimated that 16 million Americans are afflicted with gallstones. These stones are deposits of cholesterol or calcium combined with bile. Bile or gall is a secretion produced by the liver to emulsify fats so that they can be digested. One possible cause of gallstones is the body's lack of ability to digest certain fatty or processed foods. Sometimes these gallstones pass harmlessly into the intestine, but they can also block up the ducts of the gallbladder. When this happens, the duct contracts in an effort to dislodge the blockage and the result is excruciating pain. To make matters worse, the pain is frequently accompanied by vomiting.
> 
> Gallstones is the fifth cause of hospital admission and the third most common surgical procedure. But surgery is not the only answer. Imagine being able to remove these gallstones painlessly, without a knife and without a doctor. If you do the Gallbladder Cleanse, you won't bear the marks of surgery on your body, but you will have the proof that this cleanse works when you see the gallstones released into the toilet.
> 
> ...


Wicked post. going to start this tomorrow I think. Can I just ask what salt water flushes are exactly. I think I have an idea, but :withstupi:crazy: not sure EXACTLY what it is.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.cleansingorsurgery.com/order_now.htm#top

Each morning or evening, do a salt water flush or an enema to help remove toxins that are being released (see page 17). It is important to take a daily salt water flush or enema because poisons settle in the rectum and these poisons need to be expelled from the body before they cause problems.

*Salt-water flush*

There is a much superior method of cleansing the intestinal tract without the harmful effects of customary colonics and enemas. This method will cleanse the entire digestive tract while colonics and enemas will only reach the colon or a small part of it. Colonics can be expensive and inconvenient, while our sal****er method is simple and can be done anywhere, even while away from home.

The Sal****er Flush provides an internal bath for the body, drawing out toxins as it cleanses the entire intestinal tract. Remember, it can do no harm at any time. The digestive tract needs a good washing, but do it the natural way - the sal****er way.

Sal****er Flush

2 level teaspoons unrefined mineral salt (rounded for the Canadian quart)

1 quart lukewarm water

Put salt in quart jar. For best results, use unrefined mineral salt, not ordinary iodized salt. Add water to jar and stir. Drink the entire quart of salt and water first thing in the morning. This must be taken on an empty stomach. A straw makes it easier to drink.

The salt and water will not separate but will stay intact and quickly and thoroughly wash the entire tract in several hours. Multiple eliminations will likely occur. The sal****er has the same specific gravity as the blood, hence the kidneys cannot pick up the water and the blood cannot pick up the salt. This may be taken as often as needed for proper washing of the entire digestive system. Use it on an empty stomach whenever you need help with elimination.

After drinking the sal****er, lie on your right side for 30 minutes. After the 30 minutes, you are free to get up and go about your duties.

You should have an elimination in 1 to 2 hours, though everyone is a little different. Be careful not to pass gas, except on the toilet, since it may be liquid coming through.

How it Works

The exit of the stomach into the small intestines in on the lower right hand side of the stomach. When you drink, the sal****er goes to the bottom of the stomach, below the opening. To get the sal****er into the small intestine, you need to tip the stomach like a teapot so the sal****er flows out. That's why you lie on your right side.

Once the sal****er is in the small intestines, the muscle contractions will carry it down the rest of the way. In about an hour you should be able to massage the left hand side of your lower abdomen and hear liquids gurgling. These are liquids that have flowed into the large intestines almost ready for evacuation.

For additional help in eliminating, take the herb laxative tea at night to loosen, then the sal****er flush each morning to wash it out. If for some reason the sal****er cannot be taken in the morning, then at least take more herb laxative tea in the morning.

Why Salt?

Salt has been used throughout the ages as a preservative and to draw out poisons. Salt will not do harm when used this way and will sterilize and make it possible for the body to repair itself. When you have a wound on your arm that gets infected, soaking the arm in sal****er draws out poisons. If you have damaged the intestinal tract with fissures or diverticula (small pouches in colon), the salt will cleanse in a similar way.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

wicked hacks. thankyou. Have just ordered a copy 

Don't suppose you could mix the fruit juices up a bit? Maybe some white grape instead of apple one day?


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

got my copy through today. looks awesome. Will the 4 day fruit juice diet reduce fat? not eating food for a few days must affect body weight some how?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, It can be done, I would recomend not doing anything but relaxing.


----------

